# 350Z rockin the streets



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

The 350 has The VQ35DE right? So if the 300ZX had the VQ30DETT why doesnt the 350Z come with a Turbo? who thinks they should?


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

because the US is gay when it comes to cars... TOP SECRET in japan turbo'd one and its pushing out rediculous amounts of HP and TQ.


----------



## scubaz31 (Nov 25, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> The 350 has The VQ35DE right? So if the 300ZX had the VQ30DETT why doesnt the 350Z come with a Turbo? who thinks they should?


The 300ZX had the VG30DETT (different engine and I don't think didn't have variable valve timing), but your point is taken. They could turbo or twin turbo the 350Z, but Nissan is either worried about emissions or doesn't want to worry with developing a system for it. There are already aftermarket supercharger and turbo kits for the new Z so I don't think it really matters if Nissan does it unless Toyota comes back with a Supra or successor and turbocharges it..


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Maybe Nissan doesn't want a repeat of the 300ZX and chose to lower cost of the car?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*Two of a kind*

Now the 350Z and Maxima Come with the VQ35DE so wouldnt that mean that any part for the 350Z could fit on a Maxima? since they are both unturboed.


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

theres been talk about the supra coming back in 2006. its supposed to be NA. i think its just car companies ruining cars that were once monsters.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

not necessarily the max is front wheel drive so some parts may fit differently because of that other parts (like cams) may not be design correctly for the MAX or 3.5 Alty because while they are the same engine as well sharing the same engine with Quest and Murano and FX35 G35 coupe and sedan the engine is tuned differently for each application so it's not necessarily a "one size fits all" situation with parts would kick ass if it was though.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

ldsolja4 said:


> theres been talk about the supra coming back in 2006. its supposed to be NA. i think its just car companies ruining cars that were once monsters.


i agree.....if your going to bring the supra back dont brake it down from what it once was i mean i think that all the car companys are trying to be conservative of the air and all but the supra truly is the most valuable toyota sports cars there was..even with 500k on it they still hold a value of 20G+ its crzy but what was appealing was the speed and turbo now its just gettin worst and worst...anybody know how i can contact nissans design and research department?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Rama said:


> Maybe Nissan doesn't want a repeat of the 300ZX and chose to lower cost of the car?


Thank you!

cars that killed themselves because of price:
300ZX
RX-7
Supra
and thats just in the 90's. All these cars were bad ass, but they cost to much. The rx-7 built its rep on being an afordable sports car, same with the 'z' cars. The supra just got ridiculously expensive.

Nissan went for the jugular with the 350z. Name one other car that has 285+ hp for under 30K? The styling is agressive, its a drivers car: stiff, rwd, powerfull, need I go on. You want a turbo, go buy an aftermarket one.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*o so true*

Thats exactly the point...if the Toyota was smart they would of lowered the price alittle bit because if a car is too exspensive to import the us wont touch it. if there price would of been lowerd we would still be seeing the Rx-7 on the roads well a hell of alot more..thats why they came out with RX-8 because it was same power and cheap but the fact is its not turbod...i think there is nothing like lettin loose on an open road and right when you shift hearing that Blowoff sound its one of the many appealing traits of The Turbo...


----------



## SpecV&Z_man (Dec 22, 2003)

Even if they did come back with the Supra odds are that it would fail again. i mean it would cost more than 30k easy and since were in America the average person wouldn't buy a japanese sport car for that much. People with that much money would just go and buy a luxury car or something like that. Not to mension that they would still bust it down a bit(like no turbo). But lucky for us Nissan made a bad ass car for a desent price.
:cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> The 350 has The VQ35DE right? So if the 300ZX had the VQ30DETT why doesnt the 350Z come with a Turbo? who thinks they should?



its all about the $$$$$$$, the peole buying z's are buying them cause they are 30 grand, not 50. when you get up that high for a car that has limited practical use as a daily driver, people start having more $$$ to spend on a car(if you can spend 30k on a toy, you can spend 70k on a toy) so they start getting z06's and vipers, porches and such... the big bucks is why the 300zx TT died(not to mention the supra, the rx7 etc)


----------

